# Worst Movie of the Decade



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

I probably won't turn this into a flat out tournament like the 'Best Movie' threads are....but figured I'd throw this out anyway.

As for mine.......

Gamer: This is an odd movie for me to hate, but I do. It's one of those films that are just annoying......

Disaster Movie: The only funny part is when Alvin and the Chipmunks go death metal.....The Juno and Enchanted Spoofs were pretty good too.....Otherwise, a very annoying movie with too many dance videos. 

Those are the only 2 I can think of that I've given a 0.5/4 stars.....Maybe you guys have some more.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

Obligatory Epic Movie, Disaster Movie, Meet the Spartans.

Now the real list:
Tuxedo
Men in Black II
Street Fighter Chun Li
DBZ evolution
AVP 2
RollerBall

Here are the two worst movies ever made:
Alone in the Dark 
BALLISTIC: ECKS VS. SEVER

Absoulte shit, both films are so inept its shocking.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2009)

Transformers 2

not only is it horrible, it is long


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2009)

i thought we had this thread already 

well, i say ballistic: ecks vs sever and the happening need nods.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 27, 2009)

Well the worst movie I saw this decade was spiderman 3. I'm sure there were worse, but this was the only one that got me to waste money on it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

Films I actually feel I wasted money on would be Spiderman 3, The happening and Teeth.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

Catwoman
House of the Dead
House of the Dead 2
BloodRayne
Daredevil
Battlefield Earth
Ecks vs. Sever
Glitter
Gigli
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Crossroads


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh dear, I forgot about "House of the Dead"...


----------



## ethereal (Dec 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Catwoman
> House of the Dead
> House of the Dead 2
> BloodRayne
> ...



This. Also:

Basic Instinct 2
I Know Who Killed Me
10,000 B.C.
Dragonball Evolution
Scooby-Doo 1 & 2
Son of the Mask


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2009)

cozen said:


> many of the films mentioned here would also go on my list. i enjoyed _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull _tho.
> 
> but ballistic: ecks vs sever is a must mention.
> 
> ...




there...i knew i posted in a topic like this before...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 27, 2009)

New Moon

What do I win?


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 27, 2009)

cozen, biggest disappointent is not worst movie of the decade. You can be majorly disappointed because of high expectations, but that doesn't necessarily mean the movie sucks.

I'm voting for Big Momma's House 2, Son of the Mask and House of Wax.


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2009)

> cozen, biggest disappointent is not worst movie of the decade.You can be majorly disappointed because of high expectations, but that doesn't necessarily mean the movie sucks.


brilliant observation, chief. that thread's op says "...or were just plain bad."

and of course a movie does suck, on some level, if it leaves one with disappointment; it failed...it did badly. don't resort to semantics...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2009)

House of the Dead and that movie that came on Adult Swim on April Fool's Day.


----------



## krome (Dec 27, 2009)

Pearl Harbor
Gamer
Twilight
New Moon
Transformers 2
G.I. Joe


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 28, 2009)

Starship troopers 2


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

Anything directed by Uwe Boll is a good contestant on that one.

My personal favorite would be "Alone in the dark"


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 28, 2009)

cozen said:


> brilliant observation, chief. that thread's op says "...or were just plain bad."
> 
> and of course a movie does suck, on some level, if it leaves one with disappointment; it failed...it did badly. don't resort to semantics...



I disagree. I've been catching up recently on a lot of movies contending for movie of the decade (or that show up in a lot of top 50 and 100 lists) or that just get 10/10 ratings. Like: Pan's Labyrinth, Juno, Up and Avatar. My expectations were high, but they turned out to be disappointments. I'm rating them 6-7/10. I don't think they suck at all. They're just not living up the hype. Unfortunately.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2009)

I normally shun low-rated movies like Street Fighters and DBZ, so while I'm sure there are much worse films out there, the worst ones I've seen in recent years are The Mummy 3, Transformers 2, You Don't Mess with the Zohan, The Hangover and The Legend of Zu.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

Speed Racer
The Happening
Babylon A.D.
Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever
From Justin to Kelly
Battlefield Earth
Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Austin Powers: Gold Member

Not only is this movie painfully unfunny, it's unfunny in such a way you wish you could commit suicide after watching it.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 28, 2009)

Twilight
New moon
DBE
Catwoman


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Dragon Ball Evolution 
Mummy 3
Spiderman 3


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 28, 2009)

_The Spirit_. C'mon, Frank Miller. Not asking for _Sin City_, but all _The Spirit_ had to do to make me happy was to be pretty and have a decent (i.e. not incoherent and self-indulgent), run-of-the-mill superhero storyline. Pretty, it was. Coherent, intelligent or engaging, not so much.

Also, _Babylon A.D._ The movie was pretty bad overall, but worst crime of the movie? Epically unawesome Vin Diesel. </3



Yasha said:


> The Hangover


Dude, _The Hangover_ was awesome! One of the best movies of the year imo. But that's me.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 28, 2009)

Seriously, is there any other way to answer this question besides The Happening?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

The Village was worse than The Happening.  

Edit: No, nevermind.  I just remembered how bad some of the dialogue was in the happening.  Wahlberg's acting was also atrocious.  Leguizamo was in a role that he didn't belong in either.  Terrible.  (The Village sucked too though.)


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah, _The Village_ wasn't too bad. It's just that M. Night Shymalan shouldn't have built a reputation as a director with a huge twist in each of his movies. As it is now, it would actually be more of a twist if one of his movies had no twist at all. Like, you thought there was a twist coming, and supplies! the guy with the creepy serial killer vibe _was really the serial killer!_ 

That sort of thing.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

Dragon Ball Evolution is up there.

But the Disaster Movie, Epic Movie, etc. were complete shit.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 29, 2009)

2012
Dragon Ball


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Transformers 2
> 
> not only is it horrible, it is long



Hey, that movie had Megan Fox's boobs and explosions. That's all I need.




...Yeah, I'll leave now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 29, 2009)

Epic Movie pek


----------



## Butcher (Dec 30, 2009)

Epic Movie
Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus


----------



## krome (Dec 30, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus



Forgot about this one.  This tops my list.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2009)

Catwoman, don't even need to think twice.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

All the Epic/Disaster/Sport movie crap.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Epic Movie, Twilight, From Justin to Kelly, Lady in the Water are the main ones that come to mind 

Overall though I think this decade has brought quite a few nice movies too   I guess it's time for a new decade though already.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2010)

none are in order:
Friday The 13th
Halloween
Alien Vs. Predator
Alien Vs. Predator 2
Kill Bill Volume 2
Transformers 2
Transformers
Underworld:Rise Of The Lycans
Crank
The Transporter 3
Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus
The Happening
The Strangers
The Matrix Revolutions
Epic Movie
Disaster Movie
Meet The Spartans
High School Musical
High School Musical 2
The Day After Tomorrow
Blade Trinity
Jurassic Park 3
Alien:Resurrection
Eragon
Twilight
New Moon
The Spirit
Superman Returns
Paranormal Actvity (please, I can watch Ghost Hunters for free)
Wanted


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jan 2, 2010)

The Fourth Kind

Fucking wasted 90 minutes of my life.


----------

